# Flap Bag or 2.55?



## oivind_dahle (Feb 6, 2012)

Help guys!

What do you say? Pro and cons....


----------



## DeepCSweede (Feb 6, 2012)

My wife doesn't like me calling her either of those :spankarse: unish: :surrendar:


----------



## DeepCSweede (Feb 6, 2012)

I asked my wife and her only comment was that she really wasn't into that type of bag, so really was no help at all - sorry.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Feb 6, 2012)

I had to Google the title of this thread to know what you're talking about.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Feb 6, 2012)

So did I AND then I had to call my wife - this is more of a lady question me believes.


----------



## Andrew H (Feb 6, 2012)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> I had to Google the title of this thread to know what you're talking about.



Same. The more expensive one, I would guess.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Feb 6, 2012)

What are you planning on carrying? Your stones? A few smaller knives?


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 6, 2012)

In English please?....


----------



## SpikeC (Feb 6, 2012)

Absolutely the Jumbo Reissue!


----------



## oivind_dahle (Feb 6, 2012)

The Jumbo is to big.

Im leaning towards the icon 2.55 but then again Ive heard a lot are very impressed by the flap bag.
The classic really got a cool story about it and is side by side the berkin the only bag that is a truly icon...

Don't know if Im going for Lambskin or Caviar. THe last one will have better wear resistance, but the lamb makes you look more sharp....

Anyone wanna share some thoughts?


----------



## JohnnyChance (Feb 6, 2012)

oivind_dahle said:


> The Jumbo is to big.
> 
> Im leaning towards the icon 2.55 but then again Ive heard a lot are very impressed by the flap bag.
> The classic really got a cool story about it and is side by side the berkin the only bag that is a truly icon...
> ...



She doesnt care about any of that. Which one costs the most?


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Feb 6, 2012)

oivind_dahle said:


> Anyone wanna share some thoughts?



My first thought is that you know entirely too much about women's handbags.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Feb 6, 2012)

oivind_dahle said:


> The Jumbo is to big.
> 
> Im leaning towards the icon 2.55 but then again Ive heard a lot are very impressed by the flap bag.
> The classic really got a cool story about it and is side by side the berkin the only bag that is a truly icon...
> ...



But the most important question is what shoes are you gonna wear with it Oivind.

Don't forget the bigger one might make you look fat too!!:justkidding:


----------



## Lucretia (Feb 6, 2012)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> I had to Google the title of this thread to know what you're talking about.


So did I. And my first thought was DAYUM that's an ugly purse. But it all depends on what you like. One thing I really don't like about them is the chain strap. It would be pretty uncomfortable--whether you carry it over your arm or in your hand. Neither look like they'd be shoulder bags, but that chain would HURT diggin into your shoulder. I'm not wild about a flap-style--you have to perch it someplace & support it to open it up and dig around inside. Does somebody just really want a Chanel purse, or does it just look good on paper to you? There are other options out there that are great bags that you/she/he might like better if you're looking for more than a name. Or you could put Shuns in it.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Feb 6, 2012)

My wife votes for the Classic Flap Bag, though she likes the reissue more personally. She's into "vintage ecclectic".

I think so too...I don't like the reissue at all.


----------



## oivind_dahle (Feb 7, 2012)

Hmm..

Any others wanna join in?
This is a open forum, so you won't be judged based on your knowledge on purses. 
I truly respect a mans knowledge about his GF hobby, it shows you are interested in her to


----------



## Lucretia (Feb 7, 2012)

If it were me and I really needed a purse, I'd get something from Kate Spade's Gold Coast line for a similar look instead and them put the rest towards a small, exquisite piece of custom jewelry. IMO you're paying a premium for that big "CC" on the front. Or check into a custom bag. Your knives are stunningly gorgeous works of art--why would you settle for the purse equivalent of a production knife? Granted, it may be made from leather from virgin cattle who've been sung to sleep every night, but it's still a production item and there are a bunch of them out there. It just reminds me of the way some of the production knives are talked about on the forum--it may be a nice item, but you can get something equally nice for a lot less, or spend the same money and get something fantastic and unique. It would be like trading one of your Burkes for a "limited edition" damascus ZK.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Feb 7, 2012)

An adder to my wife's taste in bags is that she is really into Coach and Burberry so if you want some advice there I can get it.


----------



## Lucretia (Feb 7, 2012)

I like my Coach bag. It was my "work" purse. Simple and classic, and made of saddle leather so it wears like iron. Really. Mine is 10 years old, and used and abused almost daily. I need to hit it with some saddle soap and it will look almost new. It's starting to get a TINY bit of wear in the leather in one corner, but what do you expect from a 10 year old bag?


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 7, 2012)

I'll throw this one out there for the heck of it:

http://shop.angelinavagabonda.com/Italian-Leather-Goods_c28.htm

She's in Upstate New York, but has the bags handmade by two leatherworkers in Florence. She brought a half dozen or so to DC a few months back, and many women were swooning over them.


----------



## oivind_dahle (Feb 7, 2012)

Cant find any trustworthy prices on the net 
I guess I have to see the store and find out  

Ill let her decide


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Feb 8, 2012)

oivind_dahle said:


> Ill let her decide



Sounds like a safer bet than asking us those of us here!

Now I'm kind of interested. Let us know what she decides.


----------



## oivind_dahle (Feb 18, 2012)

She endes up with a large 2.55 vintage edition. Dubai is great! Off to al mahara tonight


----------



## Chef Niloc (Feb 18, 2012)

I just asked my wife likes Prada


----------

